# another rhombic stirling



## jwcnc1911 (May 16, 2013)

I don't know if any one has noticed my recent infatuation with stirlings... particularly rhombics but, can any one identify this rhombic or locate drawings?

http://saduino.ch/mechatronic/index...keit-von-stirling-motor-mit-hallsensor-messen

Not that the 4 i'm already building isn't enough but I'm kinda hooked on collecting drawings as well.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.  I don't speak german so admittedly i haven't tried too hard to contact the blog owner.  I guess i feel a little rude since no sprechen ze deuch.


----------



## Woodster (May 16, 2013)

The plans are on the link at the bottom of the page.
http://saduino.ch/mechatronic/pdf/stirling_engine/Stirling_Engine.zip


----------



## jwcnc1911 (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, I just refreshed that page in my browser.  The Chrome cut off much of the page in the translation.  He seems to very kind as well, he replied in the comments section to my comment as well.  I've refreshed that page several times and I get a different rendering every time in Chrome.  Modern technology is great but there's often literally so much lost in translation!


----------



## aarggh (May 16, 2013)

What a great looking engine! I'm glad you posted that one, it looks like a nice job for when there's spare time!

cheers, Ian


----------

